# Track replacement-rubber tracked loader



## gdavis (Sep 24, 2006)

I have an RC 85 with under 1000 hours on it that needs the tracks replaced:furious: . Does anyone have any experience with "aftermarket" tracks? I'm looking at a little over $7000.00 just for the two tracks - no labor or extra parts - and wonder if it is worth saving some money going to different tracks. If any one can help, it would be greatly appreciated. Also, if anyone has tackled this on their own and has any advice as to the removal and install of new tracks, that would be great.

Thanks again,
Greg


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

you buy this new? go back and tell your dealer that $7 per hr undercarriage costs is b as in b.......and s as in s........you're geting ripped off!. my undercarriage costs on a 200 sized hoe is nowhere near that. if he won't help, dump the piece of crap and buy something else


----------



## gdavis (Sep 24, 2006)

I bought this used from the dealer that had it new. It was in their rental fleet and was on a year lease to a local municipality. Had 450 hours on it when I bought it. The tracks were ok, but not in the condition I would have expected for the hours. Since then, I have rented it on a couple of occasions, and am now regreting it. It seems that everytime I do, it comes back with damage to the track. Rubber tracks are very durable when used properly, but not indestructible as some operators think. My position on renting this or letting someone borrow it has now changed - it only is rentable with an operator - ME.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That sounds steep to me also.

I found this on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

About $4,100 still not too cheap.

I would call these guys as well.

http://www.mclarenindustries.com/new/products.php?pID=3

I bought some over the tire rubber tracks from them a few years ago and was happy with their products and support. Whether they will have the ASV tracks, I don't know.

I am sure you can find a better deal somewhere.

As far as changing them out it should not be too bad of a job, but I have never done an ASV.

Good luck. 

edit:

Or try these guys,
http://www.rubbertracksusa.com/asv.html


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

you just made me scared of a small rubber track loader  

my 773 looks better all the time:thumbup:


----------



## 690E (Jan 4, 2007)

If the Original garbage tracks only lasted 1,000 hours, then the cheapest chinese tracks will do at least that. Maybe you are driving this in a scrap yard on shredded metal over concrete? You are just stuck in a small marketplace without much competition. Pretty sure I could get chains and tracks for my 690E for 7,000$ that would outweigh your entire machine. Shop harder, look at "Rock and Dirt" mag


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

gdavis said:


> I have an RC 85 with under 1000 hours on it that needs the tracks replaced:furious: . Does anyone have any experience with "aftermarket" tracks? I'm looking at a little over $7000.00 just for the two tracks - no labor or extra parts - and wonder if it is worth saving some money going to different tracks. If any one can help, it would be greatly appreciated. Also, if anyone has tackled this on their own and has any advice as to the removal and install of new tracks, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Greg


Interested to know what you found out...

Your final decision to buy was ...???


----------

